# Beech Sawdust



## fghmx (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi folks,

I am the new kid on the block here and looking for to get beech sawdust for smoking sausages and ham.

Smoking means: producing smoke in a large smoking pit, not a table smoker or BBQ pit..    A smoking pit for about 50 sausages hanging on a rack where the sawdust is placed below the sawdust in an iron pan and then has to "glim or smolder" - means > producing smoke  -  for about 4 to 5 hours.

And it does not mean woodchips but real sawDUST.

Thanks or any help.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 12, 2015)

Hello.  Dust, chips, chunks, splits and pellets can all be used for smoking.  Tabletop smokers, BBQ pits/grills, offset smokers, Weber kettles, wooden smoke houses, even cardboard boxes and flower pots can all be used for smoking.  Hope this helps to muddy the waters.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Do some reading in different the different forums to see what others are using.  Many folks have even converted old fridges into smokers.  Check out Jeff's site ( link below ) he makes a sawdust smoker and supplies the dust.

IF asking where to find sawdust, I don't know where you are but there are many places on the internet that sell sawdust and it is delivered to your door.  Hope this helps.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny

http://www.amazenproducts.com/Default.asp


----------



## fghmx (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks KC5TPY,

most of your info I did know, but nevertheless >>> thanks for it.

Maybe I should have explained a little more in detail. I am a butcher from Germany living in Mexico know. I know how to use a smoker and I know what to use for having the perfect result....whatever you are smoking. I also know that in the US because of a lack of beech wood folks smoke with nearly everything as long as it is hardwood.

Well, there is no secret on the German sausage which is copied all over the world b/c it is simply the best sausage (please ... that is not a comment b/c I am a German. It is a fact)

And exactly that is the reason why I am trying to get beech sawdust. And ONLY with sawdust one can get the perfect sausage.

Of course you can smoke with chips and even w/ bigger chunks. I know that as well. But the fine art of smoking.... the perfect smoke.... you only can get w/ sawdust.

There are three different ways to smoke. cold, medium and hot smoke. Depends on the sausage or peace of meat or fish or whatever you want to smoke. I think most people here know that as well. In the moment I am using a mix of Maple and Hickory. Not close to perfect, sorry! The taste is by far not good enough for a perfect peace of meat like pork belly (cured before smoking). I also tried Mesquite as there is plenty of Mesquite around here in MX. No good. Believe me. The smoke is too heavy - the sausage and the meat is getting somehow "overloaded".

Well, it´s a matter of taste of course (and one cannot discuss taste!). Some folks like the very smoky tasting stuff, others like more the slightly smoked peace. And as so many folks butchering and smoking at home they never had the chance to use ""the real stuff"" > beech.

(Now, don´t shoot me for this opinion. It is simply my experience learned long time ago in Europe > Germany / France and Poland)


----------



## fghmx (Jan 13, 2015)

Addendum

Just looked at the link you placed in your post. That all looks fantastic and what I read sound promising!!!

But a German butcher relies only on his experience.

Nevertheless::: Big Thanks for the link ---- Maybe one day I will try some of that.


----------

